# anorectal manometry



## prezesm (Jan 24, 2001)

Anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm supposed to have one to check for leakage and seepage as a cause for my anal burning.


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

I had one last July; for incontenence; following hemmie surgery. It showed my inner sphincter muscle weak. The test is a bit uncomfortable; but; not too bad. I also had an EMG to test my nerves.


----------

